# Suspect escapes courthouse during sentencing; officer injured



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

Video: Suspect escapes courthouse during sentencing; officer injured

That leap over the stair railing  ouch...


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Old timer could barely make it down the stairs.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

The old timer could have easily slowed the con down enough for the other two dudes to easily overtake him............
Time to retire or transfer to a janitorial position, YEESH!


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

If the job of security is supposed to be serious, don't fill it with retirees. That's what pensions are for. Old man should find a hobby, because his response is fucked.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

NEVER turn your back on a suspect. Bad things happen when you do that. The deputy with the yellow bag in his hand had his back to this unhandcuffed suspect when he made his escape. They are lucky he only tried to run away and not take the deputy's gun from his holster.

However, on a positive note, his reflexes were pretty darn good and he was after the bad guy pretty quickly.


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

and not even handcuffed.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I thank God I'm not that bad off, but I can identify to a degree with the poor old bastard at the rear. That dive was heroically insane and thank God he didn't break his neck and end up in a wheelchair.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Kilvinsky said:


> I thank God I'm not that bad off, but I can identify to a degree with the poor old bastard at the rear.


Christ Jim! Even on your worst day working with a cold or flu you would have at least tripped or clothes lined the shitbird so the other two could clean up for you.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I've rethought my earlier post in that, last year I was blessed with a healspur. If you've never had one, they SUCK and you can barely walk. I still went to work because it just didn't make a lot of sense NOT to and leave the shift short. I was just lucky enough not to have to get out of the car much. I'm sure this guy figured, "I'm a Bailiff, I can sit more than anything else so I'll just go in." Regardless of his ailment. But when the bell rang, as tough as it was for him to move, he didn't hesitate. I'm NOT patting myself on the back for going to work, but I applaud the guy's efforts.


----------



## AS4 (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm more curious about him doing time for possession of meth. How nice it must be to work in a state where someone actually does time for such an offense. In Mass, criminals are released immediately on PR after violently assaulting cops or stabbing someone. I cant even remember the last time I actually went to court....


----------



## fani87 (Nov 14, 2021)

Christ Jim! Even on your worst day working with a cold or flu you would have at least tripped or juice wrld store clothes then this one is very difficult one.


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

Not gonna line, no way i woulda tried that jump, im absolutely convinced id kill myself doing that


----------

